#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which is your favourite video game character?

## Bhavya

In the eras since the beginning of video games, the world has been welcomed with a treasure of exceptional characters. There are characters that we love, hate and the ones that raid fear into our hearts. Can you guys share me your favourite video game character?

----------

